# Vaude Trans-Schwarzwald Teampartner gesucht!



## polobaer (20. April 2006)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem Partner für die Trans-Schwarzwald, da mein eigentlicher Mitfaher "abgesprungen" ist.
Bin ein recht erfahrener und ambitionierter Mountainbiker, der schon zahlreiche Marathons und auch schon Transalp gefahren ist.
Leute aus dem Raum Halle/Leipzig sind natürlich besonders gern gesehen.., da man sich dann einfach im Training schon besser aufeinander abstimmen kann.


----------



## sauser (21. April 2006)

Trag Dich doch noch zusätzlich in die Teambörse auf der VTS-Seite ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

